# Who makes a good fishfinder/Gps for offshore.



## Bone Buster (Apr 13, 2010)

Wanting to buy a combo thats around $600 or $700. looking more toward a lowrance or Hummingbird!


----------



## d-a (Apr 13, 2010)

Bone Buster said:


> Wanting to buy a combo thats around $600 or $700. looking more toward a lowrance or Hummingbird!



Define what offshore is to you. Offshore for me, $600 wont buy a transducer.


d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

d-a said:


> Define what offshore is to you. Offshore for me, $600 wont buy a transducer.
> 
> 
> d-a



Best be prepared to spend 1K or more for a good one.


----------



## Bone Buster (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol! Flats/45 ft. of water going on a 21ft. Sea fox!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

Garmin makes a good one, Furuno makes the best though.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 13, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Garmin makes a good one, Furuno makes the best though.



x2 Furuno. 

 On a different note, (I mean this in no way disrespectful ) please pick your days offshore and watch the weather closely, 21 ft is not what most consider an offshore worthy boat. Too many unexperienced fisherman die off our coast offshore that have no business out there to begin with.


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Garmin for their ease of use, and most of them are fairly reasonably priced.

If you want the best, get Furuno.


----------



## sentrysam (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lowrance*

These folks are right me thinks,you will get what you pay for,Lowrance has some good units out there ,I have been useing an lCX 25 c for 6 or 7 years now,would like one of the new HDS units they have got out now but my 25 keeps on a tickin so why fix it if it aint broke ya know.Also ,I have a backup handheld I dont leave the dock without.That and my seatow card...Dont skrimp on something that is a very important part of your tool selection.The Seas can be unforgiveing..ss


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 18, 2010)

Mweathers said:


> If you want the best, get Furuno.



What he said. Furuno electronics are the best. Their CS is great, their stuff is user friendly, and priced competively. Personally, I don't like the combo units. If your gps breaks, you're without it and your df, and of course, the reverse. If you do want a combo, the Furuno 1850 is a great one.


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 18, 2010)

*Graph/GPS*

I just put a new Lowrance HDS 7 on my 22 foot bay boat, and I do run  out 10-15 miles or so, but only on calm days.
It works good as both a bottom finder and GPS unit, If you buy one go ahead and get the charts preloaded,it cost an extra 200 but by the time you buy north america lakes,then offshore charts it will be alot more.

I bought mine at Bass Pro in Macon, Danny is the man down there. He can explain the in's and out's of most graphs.

I, like you was looking to spend 700-800 on a unit but you just can't get a quality unit for that kind of money.

I spent 1200 on mine with all US lakes and Coastal and Offshore charts. 

I just spent the week using it from Port St. Joe to Carrabelle,Fl and it shows everything.

I will ad this though, like the other guy said you need to be careful if yo plan on going out.

My boat also has a Garmin 496 with Gulf charts but most importantly is it has XM weather and live Radar to see the approaching weather way before it gets to you.

I also have a "SPOT" GPS emergency locater which sends an exact GPS location and continues to do so if you happen to have an emergency.

On top of that a good quality SHIP to SHORE radio is essential, install it and test it.

I was in Carrabelle Bay near East Past and was able to talk to Port St Joe Marina which is nearly 40 miles or so.


----------



## d-a (Apr 18, 2010)

If you look around at internet places like BOE marine, consumers marine and getwetfeet you can find good deals on factory refurbished units that will fit in your budget and still offer factory warranties plus give you the features you want. 

d-a


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree with most of the above....

I have a Lowrance HDS unit on my boat..and since it's not "offshore" worthy :ke: bryant) I stay mostly north of the Florida line...I'm just joking...

Experience has taught me a number of things dead batteries and bottom machines are enemies, a VHF radio and long antenna is as important as brushing your teeth,a backup handheld GPS will prove to be a valuable tool, a Sea Tow membership will save you money one day, it may even save your life, always have at least 100ft of good anchor rope, and if you fish alone invest in an EPIRB...

If you are comfortable (and choose your days) you could take a 16' jon boat to the gulf stream...may not be smart but it is doable...then again there is that big word...
EXPERIENCE...thats the key. 

As Mike said Garmin makes the most user friendly equipment on the market hands down, I guess Furuno would be the best but I have never owned one.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 19, 2010)

BB, I sent you a PM last week. I found a Furuno unit that looked mint and is a year old that is within your price range!


----------



## looseparts (Apr 19, 2010)

*depth finder*

I bought a lowrance gps depth finder combo had it on a 21 foot boat went out 18 miles at panama city.Stayed out to long were in the kings.It got dark .Had to use gps to get back to dock.It took me right back in.Also while catching bait you could see your sivicki rig on depth finder coming up and down.I paid a little over 650 a few years ago at sports center when i would go in there.For your price range and what your gonna do you cannot beat lowrance.Mine was color to.I sold the boat but i loved the depth finder.Later loose parts


----------



## Mac (Sep 21, 2010)

good info thanks,


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 22, 2010)

What ever happened to Bone Buster?


----------

